# freeswan 2.03: ip: command not found???

## hulk2nd

hi there,

i have a problem with freeswan 2.03. after some weird problems i've reached the point that i theoretically could start ipsec. but ipsec barf gives me a strange error message: a binary called "ip" could not be found. must be similar to route. i cant find that program on my hdd but shouldn't it be somwhere after merging freeswan?

```
Nov  6 15:47:33 HuLktop pluto[1791]: "packetdefault": prepare-client output: /usr/lib/ipsec/_updown: `ip route del 0.0.0.0/1 2>&1 ; ip route del 128.0.0.0/1 2>&1' failed (/usr/lib/ipsec/_updown: line 1: ip: command not found

Nov  6 15:47:33 HuLktop pluto[1791]: "packetdefault": prepare-client output: /usr/lib/ipsec/_updown: line 1: ip: command not found)

Nov  6 15:47:33 HuLktop pluto[1791]: "packetdefault": prepare-client command exited with status 127

Nov  6 15:47:33 HuLktop pluto[1791]: "packetdefault": route-client output: /usr/lib/ipsec/_updown: line 159: ip: command not found

Nov  6 15:47:33 HuLktop pluto[1791]: "packetdefault": route-client output: /usr/lib/ipsec/_updown: `ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 10.1.0.2 dev ipsec0 && ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 10.1.0.2 dev ipsec0' failed

Nov  6 15:47:33 HuLktop pluto[1791]: "packetdefault": route-client command exited with status 127

```

thanks for any help and greets,

hulk

----------

## rojaro

it requires iproute2 .. install sys-apps/iproute and it should work

----------

## hulk2nd

yeah that was it. big thanks for your help!

greets,

hulk

----------

